# Music in Stores



## Minus (Apr 10, 2021)

My store is being remodeled, and added music over the speakers. I have sensory issues and while my productivity is more or less the same after the switch, I very much cannot keep working under the music for mental health reasons. (I work GM and used to like my job a lot.) The remodel TL is still working at the store. Is there any possible way to get the music turned off, or should I hand in my two-week now? Thank you.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 10, 2021)

Unfortunately the music is probably not going anywhere. I will say at least at my store, it doesn’t play at GS and it’s super quiet at the lanes so maybe front end would be an option?


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Apr 10, 2021)

I am very, very concerned about this myself, also having sensory issues.  My store doesn't have music yet, but if/when that shit starts, I'm going to have to rethink my life.

If Target wants to be so "inclusive" and "progressive," why torment guests and employees who have certain illnesses and disabilities? Aversion to sounds isn't some freaky rare thing.


----------



## Sushi2Go (Apr 10, 2021)

Minus said:


> My store is being remodeled, and added music over the speakers. I have sensory issues and while my productivity is more or less the same after the switch, I very much cannot keep working under the music for mental health reasons. (I work GM and used to like my job a lot.) The remodel TL is still working at the store. Is there any possible way to get the music turned off, or should I hand in my two-week now? Thank you.



I doubt they'll turn it off just to accommodate 1 person. And it's not just music, sometimes they put on announcement like telling guest to wear masks.


----------



## GRC (Apr 10, 2021)

You might be able to talk to your PML about having the volume turned down a little, but they aren't going to completely turn it off.


----------



## Culler (Apr 10, 2021)

The constant humming of the coolers/freezers, drowns out the music in the open market area. If that sound would not be an issue for you, perhaps consider requesting to work that area of the store.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 10, 2021)

Electronics  the music is very faint at my store but in the main loop it isn't.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Apr 10, 2021)

I’m experiencing anxiety attacks because of noise overload already. Sometimes when I’m at guest service or in the TMC it’s just too much. I can’t think straight and before I realize what’s happening, I start the shallow chest breathing and here comes a panic attack. I can’t imagine music on top of the constant walkie chatter, guests and TMs, the chirps, honks and pings of the zebras. I’m afraid I’m just going to cover my ears and just start screaming, “shut the fu*k up!”
I have a hard time trying to read/write emails and do my documentation in the TMC. We only have 3 computers and we’re a large volume super. That’s a whole lot of ETLS/TLs and TMs trying to use 3 computers. There always seems to be some loudmouths having a grand old time yucking it up while I’m trying to do what I’m required to do.
I know I can do some of it on the zebra, but I can’t be on my zebra when I’m on the sales floor. OMG! I just started rambling on another thread, I’m sorry. Time for me to crash.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 11, 2021)

I would say that turning it off isn't in the realm of reasonable accommodation, but moving you to a different workcenter (like the front end, where the music is much less noticeable) or possibly lowering the volume might be. If you have an official diagnosis that would help, as it would put it firmly in the realm of "I'm requesting accommodation under the Americans with Disabilities Act", but otherwise you can talk to your leaders about it and see what they can do.

Agreed on the noise overload. The very first thing I do when a guest approaches or I get a phone call is turn off my walkie.


----------



## Minus (Apr 11, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Unfortunately the music is probably not going anywhere. I will say at least at my store, it doesn’t play at GS and it’s super quiet at the lanes so maybe front end would be an option?





Culler said:


> The constant humming of the coolers/freezers, drowns out the music in the open market area. If that sound would not be an issue for you, perhaps consider requesting to work that area of the store.





BurgerBob said:


> Electronics  the music is very faint at my store but in the main loop it isn't.





IWishIKnew said:


> I would say that turning it off isn't in the realm of reasonable accommodation, but moving you to a different workcenter (like the front end, where the music is much less noticeable) or possibly lowering the volume might be. If you have an official diagnosis that would help, as it would put it firmly in the realm of "I'm requesting accommodation under the Americans with Disabilities Act", but otherwise you can talk to your leaders about it and see what they can do.
> 
> Agreed on the noise overload. The very first thing I do when a guest approaches or I get a phone call is turn off my walkie.


I am now considering requesting to be moved as a... second but not last resort, since I already asked that the music be quieted and while I was taken seriously and the speakers were inspected, ultimately nothing was changed.

Thank you very much for the suggestions. ♥️


----------



## Shani (Apr 11, 2021)

The music isn't great for me either. I have Misophonia and can't just tune out sounds that bother me. Nobody at my store knows because most people just don't get it unless they've experienced it themselves. It is louder in certain areas of the store than others. Our previous SD turned it down after I convinced them it was "too distracting" at that volume but now that the masking notice is playing I know they aren't going to want it any quieter.

I sometimes get through by cutting the beige foam earplugs in half and putting them in. Nobody has spotted them so far. I'd use better earplugs but the better ones are more noticeable and my hair gets in the way too much at work if I don't wear it up so I can't really hide my ears with it. But they do a decent job of muffling the music and you can still hear people talking.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 11, 2021)

BullseyeBabe said:


> I’m experiencing anxiety attacks because of noise overload already. Sometimes when I’m at guest service or in the TMC it’s just too much. I can’t think straight and before I realize what’s happening, I start the shallow chest breathing and here comes a panic attack. I can’t imagine music on top of the constant walkie chatter, guests and TMs, the chirps, honks and pings of the zebras. I’m afraid I’m just going to cover my ears and just start screaming, “shut the fu*k up!”
> I have a hard time trying to read/write emails and do my documentation in the TMC. We only have 3 computers and we’re a large volume super. That’s a whole lot of ETLS/TLs and TMs trying to use 3 computers. There always seems to be some loudmouths having a grand old time yucking it up while I’m trying to do what I’m required to do.
> I know I can do some of it on the zebra, but I can’t be on my zebra when I’m on the sales floor. OMG! I just started rambling on another thread, I’m sorry. Time for me to crash.


I cannot tell you how much it bugs me that people hang out in TSC like it's the break room, talking loud, laughing, even eating, masks down half the time  - it drives me crazy. The eating used to be worse, but thankfully they pretty much put a stop to it, but every once in a while someone has a quick snack.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks you guys. I thought it was only me.


----------

